# filtration for 675g tank



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

whats a good filtration for a tank of 675g measurments will be 
120x36x36?

not sure whats gona go in but lets use 2 ideas one will be eiter shoal of p's

or it will only have around 3-4 fish that grow large around 15-25''

so i dont think i would need a filtration system has strong for that idea has i would for a large shoal of p's..and idea #2 is not piranhas.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

only think that i can think of is a homemade wet/dry filter.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

HUGEEEEEEEEE wet dry(s) and a few AC500's for water movement and mech. filtration

i think you should do peacock bass in there







!!!!!!!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> whats a good filtration for a tank of 675g measurments will be
> 120x36x36?
> 
> not sure whats gona go in but lets use 2 ideas one will be eiter shoal of p's
> ...


Wet Dry that will have a 7 GPH turnover rate and lots of biomedia, and 2 canisters for mechanical filtration and redundancy.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> HUGEEEEEEEEE wet dry(s) and a few AC500's for water movement and mech. filtration
> 
> i think you should do peacock bass in there
> 
> ...


im open to ideas..i really dont wana waste a tank this size on p's a normal 100g with 5 would if i wanted p's..not to piss anyone p lover off here..i was thinking a catshark..they max out around 3 feet..i dont know..


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> i really dont wana waste a tank this size on p's
> [snapback]1137823[/snapback]​


Waste? A mixed Pygo shoal would be the bomb.

But, if you want something different, Peacock Bass are the most amazing fish....


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > i really dont wana waste a tank this size on p's
> ...


it would look nice..but i was thinking something more classy..everyone has piranhas..and 30-40 in there would look nice but what for? when 5-6 would do.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > lightning2004 said:
> ...


If the comment you made earlier is correct, then they have better chances in larger groups.

A 30 pygo shoal would be amazingly beautiful, fun to keep, and be a hell of a show tank.

But yea, whatever your into. I know the first non piranha tank in my fish room will be Peacock Bass. I am not solely a P guy and am always open minded about other species. You may also consider the world of saltwater...

Heres a shot from the Pittsburg Zoo you might like.

View attachment 71142


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

what do they max out around in tanks 20''?


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

id say a huge wet/dry and 2 cannisters a few emp 400's but not as much if your only putting a few big fish in there


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

dynasty691 said:


> id say a huge wet/dry and 2 cannisters a few emp 400's but not as much if your only putting a few big fish in there
> [snapback]1137880[/snapback]​


ya thats what im thinkingh if im only gona have around 4-5 big ones i may not have to go all out has if there would be 30-40 fish in there.


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

id put 6-7 pbass in that tank.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> what do they max out around in tanks 20''?
> [snapback]1137877[/snapback]​


The two most common species, ocellaris and monoculus, will max out around 24" give or take.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

There is a user on this site called stick who has a 750G tank. I would PM him to ask what he did.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

simple really, your ONLY option is a wet/dry. I wouldnt consider using anything else as it just would either be an insane price, or not be good enough!

Find an old 5ft tank and use that if I were you!

And in regards to stocking it, go with a huge shoal and watch them grow in that thing.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Several arros


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> Several arros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i second that, stock it with some silver arowanas and a RTG arowana, also some peacock bass, frontosa, and some stingrays.

you could stock it with piranhas, but it will be dirty as hell.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

marco said:


> ICrazyChrisI said:
> 
> 
> > Several arros
> ...


i wouldnt waste a tank this size on piranhas..only cause even a 75g would do for them..in this tank i want something you couldnt do in anything less even 200-300g cant be done..wich is why i say no pirahnas..so i dont wana insult any p owners just hope they know where im comming from..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> i wouldnt waste a tank this size on piranhas..only cause even a 75g would do for them..in this tank i want something you couldnt do in anything less even 200-300g cant be done..wich is why i say no pirahnas..so i dont wana insult any p owners just hope they know where im comming from..
> [snapback]1139581[/snapback]​


Piraya breeding tank, mixed serra tank, huge ass pygo shoal tank, huge ass pygo tank, etc. None of those can be done in a 75Gal (and most cant really be done in a 200-300Gal tank!)


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> > i wouldnt waste a tank this size on piranhas..only cause even a 75g would do for them..in this tank i want something you couldnt do in anything less even 200-300g cant be done..wich is why i say no pirahnas..so i dont wana insult any p owners just hope they know where im comming from..
> ...










Hell yea Craig, the skys the limit with piranhas when you have a huge tank and dedication!


----------



## Scarface (Jan 25, 2005)

Peacock bass


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

People, please focus on the question asked - it's not about what to put in there, but how to filter such a huge tank.

I agree with a very large wet/dry filter. Possibly, one or two very powerful pond filters (prefab or DIY) may do the trick as well.

But before you start planning on your filter, I'd make up my mind about the future inhabitants. A pack of 30-40 Pygo's requires different (more) filtration than 4 or 5 huge tank buster fish.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> But before you start planning on your filter, I'd make up my mind about the future inhabitants. A pack of 30-40 Pygo's requires different (more) filtration than 4 or 5 huge tank buster fish.


True.

I think whatever you decide, a Wet/Dry is essential.
a 100g Wet/Dry would be nice


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

id consider going with a pond "canister", a small one could handle that (by small i dont mean the size of the filter just pond/water volume). check out a bunch of pond sites, theyre not tough to find and all of them carry single filters easily capable of handling 5000+gallons, granted something that handled 5-10k gallons would start to get to the size of a pool/sand filter and might be loud but with 650 gallons it might be a very viable option.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

a fajillion exos would be nuts


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Fluval FX5. Rated to tank up to 400 gallons, I believe... Auto cleaning on it and everything. You can even do water changes through your filter. It'd be great, I think.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Wet/dry all the way. I have a 75 gallon on my 240 so you could use something in the 150 or larger range.


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

ive ordered from these guys before, seems like it would be very expensinve and space consuming to g wet dry, either wont hurt you to take a look at some of these:

http://www.azponds.com/filters.htm

there are a million more sites and filters out there also


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## SouthernBoy (Dec 15, 2005)

P-22 said:


> ive ordered from these guys before, seems like it would be very expensinve and space consuming to g wet dry, either wont hurt you to take a look at some of these:
> 
> http://www.azponds.com/filters.htm
> 
> there are a million more sites and filters out there also


exactly what i was about to post.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Old thread needs 2 be







like henry said


----------



## P-22 (Oct 5, 2005)

bmpower007 said:


> Old thread needs 2 be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didnt even notive that, why do people dig up threads from months ago


----------

